# we got our stroller !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

im so excited i love it it was so easy to put together first i put mt yorkie in it he just sat there so nice then austin he was so good i cant wait to go out with it !! here are pics

k.us]


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow. Neat. So does Austin likes it ?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is so awsome!!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

hes not very trusting of it yet but he sits nicely in there once i get him outside he will love it


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Very cool! I love it!


----------



## diveangel79 (Nov 8, 2005)

*poor doggy*

I hope he still gets some exercise :shock:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

no hes gonna live it it forever :roll: 

of course he will i take very long walks and hang out alot at the beach he cant walk that far we also have a large yard everyone here knows that this is no differerent than someone carriering there dog in a carrier and when we go shopping


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

2pups622 said:


> he cant walk that far ....... everyone here knows that this is no differerent than someone carriering there dog in a carrier and when we go shopping


Just wondering, why can't he walk far? Does he have arthritis?

To me, a stroller is kind of odd - A carrier I use (HARDLY) when I want to take Chloe or Sera into a store to hide them or easier to walk around with one of them instead of my arms..And, in a carrier shes never noticed. 

I think it'd be cute to take him in stores with, that dont allow dogs ... But I think people would be able to notice him in the huge thing lol. (My main purpose for a carrier)

Sorry, I dont mean you to take offence but I was just wondering what the purpose of it was? Its just kind of weird to me. :wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Austin is to small to walk over 5 miles 

you may think its weird i think its perfect for us


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

2pups622 said:


> Austin is to small to walk over 5 miles
> 
> you may think its weird i think its perfect for us


Okee dokee


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

it looks like fun


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Teddy's mom said:


> it looks like fun


i hope so i cant wait to use it


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

you still covered in snow 8)


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awww thats cute


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Teddy's mom said:


> you still covered in snow 8)


no its finally gone !! woohoo ! there are some tiny patches still but the rain will wash it away  :wave:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

my sis had the same storm in nj i love the snow


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It does look fun


----------



## snowflakechi (Feb 16, 2006)

A stroller can be a very useful tool. Especially if the dog refuses to walk on a leash or when you have to tote 2 or 3 around. I say if they have play time inside or in the yard there's nothing wrong with it. I bring mine to the vet's in it, it keeps them off germy floors while in the waiting room.


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*Austins new stroller*

I can't wait to get my stroller too.. Mine is due to come in on Monday..
We got the Walk N Roll pet stroller. I know my girls will love it ! I will still take my girls for walks around the house, but got the stroller for when we go shopping, or when we go on road trips. We are planning a trip to Solvang, and I will be able to take them in the shops.. I'll try and post pictures when it comes...


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

that one is so cute also ^^i wanted one more like a baby stroller 

please do post pics when you get it


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Their are quite a few people on here that use a stroller of some kind or another. It is not strange but quite practical if you are towing more than one dog...

I am sure she walks her dogs :roll: I myself walk Gizmo every day for a little bit, but then he gets tired so I carry him in my pouch that crosses over my chest.

I guess I must be SUPER WEIRD... :lol:


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow, I didn't even know they made strollers for dogs. It looks pretty kewl


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

That is so cool Lenora!! I've been wanting one of those for my girls for several months...Britney needs it because if we walk by someone she'll go for the ankles and Butter does not know what the h e l l she's doing when we have her on a leash :twisted:


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> Austin is to small to walk over 5 miles
> 
> you may think its weird i think its perfect for us


5 miles :shock: I don't think that I could walk that long... lol Of course... that may be why I'm so fat... lol He looks cute in his stroller


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

8) Cool.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I love it!! There are alot of people in my area that uses these at parks and parades and such. They seem to come in quite handy. If I had more than one small dog I believe I would already have one. God knows I have enough carriers :lol: :wave:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I thought they were kewl but I hope that Elvis WILL start walking with me. I think we're already more than small town Iowa can handle... a dog with clothes... let a lone a stroller :lol:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

How cute! I want to get P-Nut one too


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I want a stroller for my baby chi. It looks comfy!!!


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

I just bought one from Ebay. Not the same type as yours but it was only 23$. I cant wait to get it


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Your dog is very cute, but I'm not sure about not being able to walk. It's all about being used to walking. My Billy is a really small Chi (1,8kg) and walks over 5km every day. When we come home he wants even more......... Chihuahuas are small and might look fragile, but do not underestimate them!! They're all dogs and they have legs that need a lot of exercise! :wink:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well whenever I take any of my chi's for a walk they seem to be exhausted and panting after a mile to 1 1/2 miles. You also have to remember that kilometers are shorter than miles


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

That'd work here...lol I'm also exhausted and panting after a mile to a mile and a half :lol:

btw 5km is 3.1 miles and 5 miles is 8.0 km


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> That'd work here...lol I'm also exhausted and panting after a mile to a mile and a half :lol:
> 
> btw 5km is 3.1 miles and 5 miles is 8.0 km


I'm exhausted just thinking about that... I'd be sitting on the porch with a pair of binoculars... lol


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

well now just think about a chi doing that and austin who is very lazy lol we do 5 miles or more a night in the summer he would be dead and i couldnt carry him lol


----------

